# Hand made Hawken



## pdsniper (Mar 26, 2019)

Got my Hawken out for Turkey season and was checking the sights on it and when it was laying on the bench I thought it would make for good picture,had a friend several years ago build it for me took him about 18 months to do but it was well worth the wait got real lucky with the wood some of the nicest Tiger Maple I have ever seen it was just a block of wood when he started he did Stirling silver wire inlays and tack work on it and hand made all the hardware as well the lock is off my old Thompson center and it has a Green Mountain barrel


----------



## Rabun (Mar 26, 2019)

You were right...that made a great picture.  I hope you bag a bird with it!  Beautiful gun!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 26, 2019)

Wow ! That’s a beautiful gun !


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 26, 2019)

pdsniper said:


> Got my Hawken out for Turkey season and was checking the sights on it and when it was laying on the bench I thought it would make for good picture,had a friend several years ago build it for me took him about 18 months to do but it was well worth the wait got real lucky with the wood some of the nicest Tiger Maple I have ever seen it was just a block of wood when he started he did Stirling silver wire inlays and tack work on it and hand made all the hardware as well the lock is off my old Thompson center and it has a Green Mountain barrel View attachment 963501





pdsniper said:


> Got my Hawken out for Turkey season and was checking the sights on it and when it was laying on the bench I thought it would make for good picture,had a friend several years ago build it for me took him about 18 months to do but it was well worth the wait got real lucky with the wood some of the nicest Tiger Maple I have ever seen it was just a block of wood when he started he did Stirling silver wire inlays and tack work on it and hand made all the hardware as well the lock is off my old Thompson center and it has a Green Mountain barrel View attachment 963501


I missed it if you said the caliber and rate of twist. That is a really nice looking rifle. I've done some really good shooting in the past with a peep sight and A Green Mountain .54 round ball barrel.


----------



## Darkhorse (Mar 26, 2019)

Good man. Doing it the hard way with a traditional rifle. There's only a few of us out there who will hunt turkeys with a ML without a scope. But that peep is almost as good as a scope. When I was younger I could shoot some really tight groups using a peep sight on a centerfire. And that wood is really good to look at too.
I built this flintlock rifle to be my main turkey gun. The only time it gets left at home is when the woods green out so thick I can't see to make a rifle shot. It has a simple peep, a swamped .40 caliber Rice barrel, and set triggers.
I have shot 2 gobblers with a .54, shot through the wing butts it doesn't mess up near the meat you'd think it does.


----------



## Darkhorse (Mar 27, 2019)

BTW Could you post more pictures of that Hawken? It looks so good I'd like to see the rest of it.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 27, 2019)

Not my cup of tea. It's a beauty though. Hope you smack em' until you're satisfied !


----------



## godogs57 (Apr 9, 2019)

Love it! Beautiful rifle....that’s the whole reason for using black powder....to re-connect with “yesterday”. I can’t get into in-lines and such....I’ll stick with my Hawken’s, Renegade and Seneca.


----------



## deermaster13 (Apr 10, 2019)

Wow! Super nice rifle.


----------



## trad bow (Apr 14, 2019)

A rifle any of us would be proud to hunt with. Your friend done very well on that one.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 14, 2019)

Beautiful bird and gun!


----------



## Throwback (Apr 15, 2019)

WAGH!


----------



## drhunter1 (Jun 25, 2019)

That's a beautiful rifle.


----------



## tgc (Nov 5, 2019)

More pictures! It’s beautiful. Hawkins my favorite replica muzzleloader.


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 5, 2019)

Yessir that's a beauty.


----------

